
32c3: edited recordings - ibotty
https://media.ccc.de/b/congress/2015
======
ashildr
There is an unofficial btsync mirror on key BMYXB4J7UKPFRVVJVOLVFVXZPGU7ZCFMI

------
davrosthedalek
Their wiki seems down. Does anybody know a rsync mirror for the files?

